# Polish and pad combo BMW e46 silver grey



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, 
As above, any recommendations?

Many thanks


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

With my e46 320d in silver grey I've had great results with Gtechniq P1 and a wool pad followed by Megs 205 with a 3M blue pad. Top with Gtechniq C2 and your sorted.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good maybe try a mf pad


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

rhyst said:


> Looks good maybe try a mf pad


MF pad will do it.


----------

